

"certain circumstances" allow the NSA to track Americans - d0ne
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/07/26/nsa-lawyer-questioned-over-cellphone-location-tracking-of-americans/

======
rysulliv
Another good article on this is on techcrunch right now as well. Really makes
you feel like you are being watched doesn't it?

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/27/the-seemingly-
unanswerable-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/27/the-seemingly-unanswerable-
question-can-the-government-use-location-data-to-hunt-us-down/)

------
sfriedrich
Farewell freedom. You were so nice while you lasted.

